# Doxepin is Working!



## PetaHertz (Mar 24, 2002)

My doctor gave me Doxepin to try. He said he had his best results with it for IBS patients and prefers it over the other anti-depressents because it causes less lower GI side-effects than the others in the first few weeks of treatment. Since I tried so many things (but never anti-depressents) before this, I was very skeptical that it would work. I was basically humoring him when I agreed to try it.The first week was hell. It made me so tired I hardly was able to drive to work. And in the morning I got nauseous. And my IBS was as bad as ever. I called my doctor hoping he would take me off it, but he encouraged me to keep trying because it takes a couple of weeks for it to start working. So I cut down the dose to half a capsule and that was still hellish. Then I tried 1/3 of a capsule, and the side effects went away. Every week I added a little more, until I reached a full capsule.And guess what? It's working! I think my IBS is better than it has ever been. I still have some bad episodes, especially if I eat bad, but usually I am normal. It was only a couple of months ago that my 10 minute drive from work was filled with fear because I would almost always suddenly need the bathroom. But now I haven't had to panic even once for maybe a month. The side effects seem pretty good so far. I feel a little tired during the day, but not nearly as bad as I get on allergy medicines (even the non-drowsy ones). And my dreams are very vivid, but this isn't a bad thing to me.It seems too good to be true, and I am sooo worried that this is just a good phase that I'm going through and has nothing to do with the Doxepin. But if it lasts, then it is truly a miracle!The lesson here is if anybody reading this is trying these types of drugs, don't give up until you have given it a lot of time, because they don't start working right away.


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

Peta,It has helped me also. One thing - my brother-in-law (pharmacist) recommended that I not take it continuously, since he thought therapeutic effect might go away, or that I would have to gradually kepp increasing my dosage. Maybe this advice is good - in any case, you might want to ask your doc.What size are the pille you are taking? I am on 25 mg, and it works well.Bob


----------



## PetaHertz (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, thanks for the reply and thanks for the advice about not taking it continuously. I'll ask my doctor about that point. I'm only taking 10 mg right now, and I'm supposed to take up to 30 if I need it, but since I'm getting good results from 10, I think I will stay at this level now.


----------

